# ID this critter?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I just saw the wildest thing out here by the house! At first glance I thought it was a bobcat but as we got closer it was RED and had a long tail! Not a red fox... not a red phase gray fox and sure not a bobcat, ocelot, jagurundi or mountain lion. It's tail was not bushy... it was like a bobcat but full length. Overall size was like a large bobcat. Ears and tail were both black tipped but it had some white markings too. I am absolutely stumped. It looked like a red fox mated with a bobcat. Wish we had the camera with us!! It had a nice size rat in its mouth too.

We're down here on the border so it could be anything from the US or Mexico or any cross between the two. I've seen a lot of predators over the years.... this matches none of them. :/


----------



## Provost (Sep 16, 2013)

Sorry but I have no help for you, I'm as stumped as you are. I remember when I was 14 I was on a canoe trip having lunch on train tracks during a portage, and 500m down I saw a huge black cat like animal walk across and disappear into the brush. Hopefully someone may halo both of is lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

found some peyote did ya El Gato.............. :smile:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

oooooo i got it

by that description i would say its a foxcat

provost,yours may have been a black panther


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

That sun will definitely cause you to see what is but really aint and what aint really is. You aint doing that human fertilizer thing out there are ya? I seen your neighbors on tv! Now I aint saying it dont work but there might be some secrets to it ya know!! PS don't eat the Brown peyote buttons !!!Might kinda be like Woodstock ya know!! Other than that aint no telling you may have found you a new undiscovered critter. hoto: worth a thousand words !!!!!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Coatimundi? Margay? Oncilla? Or maybe a long tailed Bobcat? They do exist, but are rare. To tell you the truth :worthless:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Chucacabra!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree with JT no pics it didnt happen, lol Theres times I see pink elephants, big foot and other wierd animals but I keep it to myself usually, lol

But it was probably a Coati.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Did it look like this?


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Was it a ringtail?









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

The exotics are out and about.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Home range

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LMAO SG, it's a lemur... 22 mag, I am sure Chris knows what a ringtail is ....


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

A juvenile cougar? 









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

My last guess a jagarundi. 









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

So we agree alcohol or peyote was involved. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Perhaps it's withdrawals from water air and noise pollution that is having an effect on his mind.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Down in that country you're going to see a lot of unfamiliar animals. Anything ranging from Central America and Southern Mexico could be encountered. More importantly, steer clear of the two legged types. Best advise is to watch yer top knot and keep yer powder dry. No worries.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

yup,gotta agree with JT on that

all kinds of differant critters will be roaming that area

is that a qoute from the "JERIMIAIH JOHNSON" there JT?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

You betch ya, one of my favorites and possibly one of the greatest films ever.....Period


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

total agreement on my part

right up there with the mountain men


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Skin this one pilgrim!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ha,another great qoute from that movie


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

" I won't be wronged, I won't be insulted, and I won't be laid a hand on. I don't do these things to other people, and I require the same from them."

This meant a lot to me growing up

Made sense then and makes sense now (1976)


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

+1 on the Chupacabra. Especially on the border-dogs bark at them all the time here..........


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

22magnum said:


> So we agree alcohol or peyote was involved. Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


 I am thinking


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Because his hunting pic's are getting strange...lol


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Because his hunting pic's are getting strange...lol


What kind of critter is that! Lol only plus to that one is he's got a spot to aim!


----------

